# Weird bait



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

whats the wierdest bait that you have caught fish on, i heard of fatback for drum ... personally i catch carp on cocnut macaroons all the time


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

sharker517 said:


> whats the wierdest bait that you have caught fish on, i heard of fatback for drum ... personally i catch carp on cocnut macaroons all the time


I do believe the Fat back you heard about is a nickname for bunker/ menhaden .


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

My Grandfather liked to tell the story of taking my Grandmother out on a party boat and she wouldn't put the bloodworms on her hook, so she used pieces of green pepper, and caught fluke after fluke.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

heard of a very reliable story from an expert fisherperson in VA....who has a strong reputation....catchin bass on pine cones


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

I seen on UNC-TV's Outdoor Journal catching cat's with Persimmons. I found the video. Here is the link.
http://www.unctv.org/coj/gear_time/gtime004.html


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*recently...*

read the first picture's caption carefully...
http://www.fishermanspost.com/category/fishing-reports/wrightsville-beach

other than that, i do remember the persimmon/cats episode.

-Dave


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

My oldest son caught a few nice trout off Nags Head pier, on Green Skittles.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Watermelon-flavor Bubble Yum? LMAO!!!


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

My dad knows some one who uses Good 'N Plenty. "Fish with the green ones eat the pink ones" is his motto. Also in one of the eppisodes River Monsters he catches fish on leaves.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Used to catch bream and catfish on hot dog weenies. Put them in the microwave for a minute or so and it makes them tougher and keeps them on the hook. Did this all the time growing up at a local farm pond. Also caught a big carp in one to.

My father-in-law feeds the catfish in his pond dry cat food. When he wants to catch one he puts a piece of cat food on the hook and catches one. He uses the catfood shaped like little rings and just hangs them on the hook. I thought he had lost his mind. But it works.


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Green peas and corn catch bass and bream in my pond all the time.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I was going to mention that too ... about the pine cone .. lol


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ive caught drum on a big buck shad caught from the cape fear river. It's pretty much like a big Menhaden though. I also caught two, one right after another on a half of a big blue fish I was using in june one year to catch sharks. I know drum will eat bluefish, just didnt think they would eat it at the size that I had.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Used to catch bream and catfish on hot dog weenies. Put them in the microwave for a minute or so and it makes them tougher and keeps them on the hook. Did this all the time growing up at a local farm pond. Also caught a big carp in one to.
> 
> My father-in-law feeds the catfish in his pond dry cat food. When he wants to catch one he puts a piece of cat food on the hook and catches one. He uses the catfood shaped like little rings and just hangs them on the hook. I thought he had lost his mind. But it works.


My friends and I have caught quality 9 and 10 inch bream on hot dogs for bait.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

I've used grass strands and clover flowers to catch bream and small bass on a hook someone dropped on the ground, and trash line bundled up on water edge. 

I was told no fishing on this walk, so I improvised, good times.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> heard of a very reliable story from an expert fisherperson in VA....who has a strong reputation....catchin bass on pine cones


hahahahahaha....this will never die..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Flounder on chicken breast??


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

use to watch my grandpa catch bream with blackberries picked right on the pond bank!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

My grand ma showed me how to make cornmeal/jello balls for carp.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Heard of some guys that were bottom fishing while eating chicken. They threw the bones in the water. When they cleaned the grouper that night, the gut held chicken bones. Kinda off topic but it happened I rekon.

The weirdest bait I have used was catching a flounder on a sandflea. Not intentionally of course.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I used half a ham and cheese sandwich to land a bucket load of bream one day. We caught them one right after the other on worms, ran out of worms, them wore them out on the sandwich. Ham, cheese, bread, it didn't matter, they liked it all.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Kenny, Ive seen some guys up in Deleware catch four and five pound blues on Chicken breast strips...


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

used to hunt blackbirds, sparrows or whatever by day, and clean like doves, and use strips of bloody breast meat to catch catfish all night. usually didn't get the line set before getting bites.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> Kenny, Ive seen some guys up in Deleware catch four and five pound blues on Chicken breast strips...


 When them rascals are hungry you can catch'm on cigerette butts...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> Heard of some guys that were bottom fishing while eating chicken. They threw the bones in the water. When they cleaned the grouper that night, the gut held chicken bones. Kinda off topic but it happened I rekon.
> 
> The weirdest bait I have used was catching a flounder on a sandflea. Not intentionally of course.


 When I first started to fish the surf,a friend and I were told of an area that was loaded down with pompano... My friend had to work on a house here in Hatteras,so I just went there by myself and he was to meet up with me later.. I went to the spot and collected as many sandfleas as I could and put them in a bucket... Well,not knowing that you often catch pompano right at your feet I threw my rig out as far as I could and put the rod into the spike.. Then rod bowed up and had a nice flounder on the other end,repeated the process a few more times and wound up with 3 flounder 2lbs or better apiece.. About that time my bud arrived,no more flounder to be had,but when we started casting into the inside slough we loaded up on pompano...


----------



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

i got my first flounder on a sand flea when i was 9 it was awsome off the surf first saltwater fish ever. ive caught brook trout on macaroni salad and the strip of fat on the outside of spiral ham. 3 days ago i heard of catfish loving deer meat, whats the deal with pine cones for bass?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

When I was 10 or 11 I was fishing the old Crystal Pier at Wrightsville. I'd lost my only 2 Got-chas to bite offs early on, and without money for more bait I tied on a soft plastic spook lure made for pond bassing. Nothing was hitting it, so I put a piece of turkey from my lunch sandwich on the hook, proceeded to catch the biggest lizard fish I've ever seen. 
Regarding the chicken bones, I've seen that firsthand! Went bottom fishing on a 24hr trip on a head boat out of Morehead City 4 or 5 years ago, crowd next to us was putting a hurting on some KFC chicken wings that night. We were catching b-liners one after the other on squid strips, next day while cleaning them we found chicken bones in several of the b-liners. I've always wanted to dry dropping a whole raw chicken breast on a reef at 100ft. and see what happens haha.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> When them rascals are hungry you can catch'm on cigerette butts...


Well I'd have to say a cigarette butt is my answer for this one. When I was young I fished a pond that had some ravenous bluegill. The smaller underfed ones would tear up anything. After I ran out of bait I started using the eyeballs of the bigger bluegill I had kept, they loved eating each others eyeballs! When those ran out I decided I had enuf bluegill to take home but I was curious so I decided to see if I could catch a bluegill on an old discarded cigarette butt laying on the ground. I sliced a bit of it off & sure enuf I caught a small one, tried it again & it worked again. Both of them small so I quit & went home. 

But one other note on the cigarette butt thing. Just a few years ago I was Trout fishing (I mean Rainbows, Brooks & Browns. As I live on the WEST end of NC up in the mountains), and I caught a very decentfish for the stream I was fishing in. It was a rainbow about 14", when I cleaned it I sliced open it's stomach as I do on many of my trout from time to time to see what they've been eating. Well this particular one had a large ammount in it's stomach which it what made me curious enough to want to see in the first place. Well he had a cigarette butt in his belly. He was no native, just a stocky that prolly hadn't been there for long. Anyhow I don't smoke now, but I hope anyone that does would not throw a butt in the stream. I never did but I see them along the stream all the time. This fish had eaten the butt & it had been in it's digestive system long enuf for it to digest the paper completely gone, but the cotton part of the filter had just swelled up & blocked it's system completely, everything it had eaten since was dammed up above the filter so that fish was certain to die one way or another. 

Sorry for that long story. but one more thing to add.... I once opened up a brook trout's stomach to suprisingly find it full of very colorful flower blossoms


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Chicken gizzards and raw wings for grouper here in the gulf of mexico.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Smally said:


> Well I'd have to say a cigarette butt is my answer for this one. When I was young I fished a pond that had some ravenous bluegill. The smaller underfed ones would tear up anything. After I ran out of bait I started using the eyeballs of the bigger bluegill I had kept, they loved eating each others eyeballs! When those ran out I decided I had enuf bluegill to take home but I was curious so I decided to see if I could catch a bluegill on an old discarded cigarette butt laying on the ground. I sliced a bit of it off & sure enuf I caught a small one, tried it again & it worked again. Both of them small so I quit & went home.
> 
> But one other note on the cigarette butt thing. Just a few years ago I was Trout fishing (I mean Rainbows, Brooks & Browns. As I live on the WEST end of NC up in the mountains), and I caught a very decentfish for the stream I was fishing in. It was a rainbow about 14", when I cleaned it I sliced open it's stomach as I do on many of my trout from time to time to see what they've been eating. Well this particular one had a large ammount in it's stomach which it what made me curious enough to want to see in the first place. Well he had a cigarette butt in his belly. He was no native, just a stocky that prolly hadn't been there for long. Anyhow I don't smoke now, but I hope anyone that does would not throw a butt in the stream. I never did but I see them along the stream all the time. This fish had eaten the butt & it had been in it's digestive system long enuf for it to digest the paper completely gone, but the cotton part of the filter had just swelled up & blocked it's system completely, everything it had eaten since was dammed up above the filter so that fish was certain to die one way or another.
> 
> Sorry for that long story. but one more thing to add.... I once opened up a brook trout's stomach to suprisingly find it full of very colorful flower blossoms


 No doubt,good story.. What I was trying to say about bluefish is that they are one of the most game fish as far as taking a bait and fighting till the end.. We were offshore about 10 or so miles off Hatteras,headed offshore after tuna, back in the 90's when there just seemed to be no bluefish on the beach.. Friend of mine had eyes like a hawk.. He saw what we thought was tuna waking on the surface from miles off.. We slipped up there with the boat,looked down,water was solid big bluefish in both directions,it looked like a mile long blue colored carpet under the water.. We figured we'd catch a few,maybe some stripbaits for bottomfishing when we got offshore.. Well,we caught a few and they were so thick that when your lure hit the water the water would errupt and bait would go down like a "steamin heap" going down a toilet bowl.. So,we said heck with it,we were going to try lures with no hooks.. We took what is called a no allibey lure and tied a swivel on the end instead of a hook.. You'd hook the bluefish and drag him to the boat close enough to gaff him,some would hang on so hard you'd have to drop slack and shake them off.. They can be some hardheaded ruthless critters at times.. One thing's for sure would not have wanted to fall overboard that day...


----------



## sharker517 (Jul 11, 2011)

hpierce301 said:


> used to hunt blackbirds, sparrows or whatever by day, and clean like doves, and use strips of bloody breast meat to catch catfish all night. usually didn't get the line set before getting bites.


i think i might try that, what about deer meat


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

I've fished thousands of hours for flounder, catching and not catching them from boats and piers on mud minnows, finger mullet, and pinfish. But the biggest flounder I ever caught was this one, right under the old Sunset Beach pier. I was trying to catch spot around midnight and he hit.........an earthworm on a double drop rig. I've caught my share of flounder but this one tasted the best!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Yall take your deer meat and try making some sausage out of it. I like it spicy. Plenty other baits to catch fish on than deer meat.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

flounder on sandflea isn't odd. I have seen ppl that use sand fleas specifically for flounder


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Reddog used to talk about using chicken breast strips for stripers when bait was slim.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> Kenny, Ive seen some guys up in Deleware catch four and five pound blues on Chicken breast strips...


we used to catch big weakfish off the mahon oyster beds using chicken. we'd barely drop it over, and have fish on both the top and bottom hooks.


----------

